# A Good Cabinet under 3.5 k



## nx112 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hii all ,
         i have bought a 6850 yesterday ,Still waiting for PSU so that i can install it without any problem .

I am thinking of buying anew cabinet in the month of* march or april's first week*,So please suggest me a Good cabinet with good ariflow and good cable management .

The cabinet should atleast have a *decent* look.Please no NZXT GAMMA and SOURCE ELITE 210,both are great but looks are not even average.

"TopGear" suggested me a *CM elite 430 *but i am very confused and decided to create a new thread  so that i can buy a good stuff without any doubt.

I like *Zebronics Aviator *also but the cable management is not good in it,Also cable management problems are also there in elite 430.

Anyone using Aviator ??

Is elite 431 any better than 430??

Please reply to this Thread Guys.Please answer to all my doubts i asked.

I also have a Humble request to all the Tech Geeks to please create a Sticky Thread for cabinets also ,just like GPU and PSU .these two threads always helpout people and if there is one for cabby also,this will surely help all the newbies like me.

Regards,
nx112


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

Extend Budget By 1K More & Go For Corsair Carbide 400R.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 12, 2012)

@op,
 you can go for bitfenix shinobi without side window for about 3.9k.one thing i will make clear you can't get everything in your budget.either increase the budget or settle with what you get in that budget.source 210 and gamma has very good cable management but lacks in look(according to you) and elite 430 will give you looks but not cable management.so if you can't get shinobi then you have to compromise with either look or cable management.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ can you tell me where bitfenix cabinets are available ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^
here in this forum.the person who is selling the cabby is the official distributor of bitfenix in india,
Cabinets : BitFenix - Cases - SPECIAL PRICES - LIMITED TIME OFFER


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ thanks .. 

BTW, I think Op needs a stylish cabby but these ain't cheap - at 4k he can get NZXT Lexa S 

NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Lexa S Product Detail


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^
actually personally i feel bitfenix shinobi is the best looking cabby.


----------



## nx112 (Feb 14, 2012)

From where i can grab a NZXT lexa s for 4k??

Any link ??

What about Cooler master Gladiator 600 , Cooler Master Centurian 5II and 534+??
Anyone using them??


----------



## techbulb (Feb 14, 2012)

Wait till April new cooler master and other company hardware which was shown in ces is going to be available to the public
I myself is waiting for cm storm stryker 
peace out ;-D


----------



## avi007 (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the new CM Elite 311 Plus is a better deal than the Elite 430/431. It has cable management, black interiors, Front USB 3.0 and importantly the hard drive cage can be unscrewed for adding a longer graphics card later. Check it out! Seems like a good deal to me.

--
Avi.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ what cabby you think as better sometime depends on personal choice  

CM Elite 311 Plus is a good cabby with all the features it has but not the best one if you consider good cooling - if you feel like it's good you can get that.

Lexa S is available at 4k on primeabgb . Gladiator 600 will cost around ~3.8k which is also good but best would be like many other said corsair Carbide 400R by paying 1k more


----------



## nx112 (Feb 20, 2012)

techbulb said:


> Wait till April new cooler master and other company hardware which was shown in ces is going to be available to the public
> I myself is waiting for cm storm stryker
> peace out ;-D



You sure new cabbies are out in april and i am able to get a better cabby than elite 430 in the price i listed??


----------



## techbulb (Feb 20, 2012)

If something happens  and not all the companies released their products u can still be sure that the products which are available today will get their prices driven down


----------



## nx112 (Feb 25, 2012)

what about Nzxt Phantom 410 ,how much will it cost in India after release??
How will you compare NZXT PHANTOM 410 and CORSAIR CARBIDE 400r when looks matters for you??Both have very good cable management.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't tell how much Phantom 410 will be priced here but if it's around 4.5-5k then get this but if not either get Corsair Carbide 400 or 500R


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 29, 2012)

Just put 1k more, buy 400R and don't look back.


----------



## Gamersam (May 18, 2012)

nzxt phantom costs 6240
link - Theitdepot - Nzxt Phantom 410 Cabinet (Black)


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2012)

Thread will remain closed unless requested by the OP.


----------

